# Annual multi trip travel insurance for 6 month stays



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Anyone got an insurance cover for annual multi trips that last for more than the usual 60 or 100 days? Need abot 4/5 months.

Been using Motor ticket club, great if you break your leg, but WILL NOT cover ANY underlying conditions.

Any offers?

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Direct Line !!


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*directline?*

Tried them, only cover you for 90 days, that's no good to us as we need 4/5 months.

Have you got a better deal? I only looked on the web site, didn't phone

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we used stay sure.Five months away last time.

Val


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Sure stay*

Thanks Val, I'll give it a try NOW !!


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

*For those with PEMCs (pre-existing medical conditions):*

In my experience (involving much shopping around), with PEMCs multi-trip travel insurance is impossible to obtain with cover that includes a longer trip; only single trip cover is available for trips of more than 30 days.

For 12 weeks in EU I paid £560 this year and that was the cheapest option that included cover for my PEMCs. Other quotes were just north of £800.

It probably does depend on the precise PEMCs and on age. I'm 65 and had a single mild heart attack 6 years ago (just after running a marathon) followed by angioplasty with insertion of 4 stents. I made it clear to potential insurers that previously high BP and cholesterol (I had no idea)are both fully controlled since then by medication and I have no symptoms (angina) and no level of disability (I'm very fit and I still run). Had this not been so I suspect cover would have been refused anyway. I have had 2 policies from the same insurer - the one in 2008 cost £470 for 12 weeks and this year's cost £560 for 12 weeks in spite of no claims. So it goes up 20% each year (maybe more in future) anyway, probably with each year of my age!!! 8O

So if you've got PEMCs, good luck!

Roger


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thesnail,

I am with Direct Line, I phoned them (well wife did) and we have extended world cover, certainly more than 90 days, I thought it was for 120 days, but even that is not enough for you.

Steve


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*PEMC's*

Thanks for that Roger, I only have controlled asthma, and I'm 61 so I'll keep looking

Rosemary


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi thesnail.
Take a look at Nat West Gold Card or Advantage Cheque accounts. They offer 180 days world wide travel cover for an account fee of £12 a month.

My Nat West account happens to be in Jersey so there just might be variations.

Ray.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
My son is having insurance with a company which gives extended european use to 12months, I just called them, they said that they will insure motorhomes so give them a try.
Company is, Stuart Collins tel 01792 655562, sort of local for you Rosemary.

Ron


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Swansea Ins Company*

Thanks Ron,

Somewhere almost local, I gave them a ring but I was 5 minutes after closing, a bit like me really I closed 5 minutes ago too.

Sorry you got so long till your next holiday, mine is away for the weekend from next Thurs, then 26th Nov down to Spain for the winter -- can't wait !! Hope I get some decent ins cover to take with me @ a decent price too.

Rosemary


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Gosh I didn't realise it was you Ron - Chausson, I was at your place collecting the sat dish for Vic couple weeks ago,

Thanks again
Rosemary


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Insurance*



thesnail said:


> Gosh I didn't realise it was you Ron - Chausson, I was at your place collecting the sat dish for Vic couple weeks ago,
> 
> Thanks again
> Rosemary


Tis me.  
It's not that long really Rosemary, I may be having a pacemaker fitted [to me not van] so I have to wait for this but if I don't have it we will probably be going to Portugal in January fingers crossed.

Ron

PS as for insurance I cannot get any not even if we disregard pre existing conditions.


----------

